# Desktop Computers Stickies



## johnb35

[URL='http://www.computerforum.com/threads/forum-rules.52038/']Forum Rules -  Please read the rules of the forum.[/URL]

Guide - How To Build A Computer - A detailed guide on how to build a computer with pictures.

"How To" Guides -  Short guides on how to do different things on a computer.  More will be added.

Diagnosing a PC that will not Post or Start -  Things to do and check when your pc won't start.


----------

